# April 2010 meeting of The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Greetings All:

The April meeting of The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance will feature ODNR Division of Wildlife Biologist Mr. Ethan Simmons. Ethan is now in charge of the Division's stream monitoring program and will be updating us on the past year's gamefish sample (especially smallmouth bass catches!). The meeting is free and open to the public, and all eager stream anglers should plan to be there! Please offer me your "howdy" if you make it out.

7:00 pm, Thursday, 15 April 2010
Gander Mountain, 2644 Taylor Rd, Reynoldsburg, OH 43068, (614)856-0066
*ODNR Division of Wildlife Stream Monitoring Program Update*
with Ethan Simmons, ODNR


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll see you there. I should be on time for this one.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Groovy.

[Superfluous text only to meet minimum posting requirements]


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds neat, he should be letting us know where all the Smallies hang out.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy crap it looks like I might actually make a meeting. I'm FREE!!
See you there, knuckleheads.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ill be there as well.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

It's tonight...and I'll be there too. I'm looking forward to it.


----------

